# How do I avoid getting a nervy frightened pup?



## utvolman99 (May 11, 2006)

All, I am in the market for a new GSD pup. I just lost my 9 year old German show / WGW mix (Scarlett) and am starting research for our next family member. I didn’t do a lot of research before adopting Scar but after reading some post on here I think I got very lucky. It seems that a lot of shepherds have nerve or fear issues? There is a post in the poll section where almost half of the respondents said that their dog had nerve or fear issues. 
I am planning on going through a reputable breeder and will be getting a working line (WGW, Czech or DDR). Is going through a good breeder good insurance against a nervy dog or is this breed really that damaged?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Going to a breeder that holds good nerve in high regard is key, my poodle is a nervous wreck that with training and patience has come a long way but she can't hold a candle to the steady nerves that is Delgado. He looks at obstacles and problems and you can see the intelligent calmness as he processes.

He's worth every penny I paid for him


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I decided to get a pup from my breeder immediately after I met his dogs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

IT is very possible to find a dog with good nerves from a good breeder.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Alot of people who admitted to nerve and fear issues (like me) didn't get there dog from a reputable breeder, didn't know what they were looking for, I dug mine out of the pound, he's a bag o nerves. The breed is hugely popular, supply and demand are met with GSD puppies..puppies and more puppies! Regardless of health and temperment of the breeding pair. I have read alot and I have made some friends who know what they are looking for and what they are doing, if you look at some threads there is lots of great info on what to look for, and lots of great mentors here who will steer you out of potential failure.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

A lot of these dogs have issues because of the numbers that are being pumped out by Joe Schmoe who wants to breed his pets that he doesn't actually know anything about. Going to a breeder who understands their stock and their bloodlines, works their dogs (and therefore has had a third party evaluation of their temperaments), and takes great care in selecting breeding pairs that will complement each other will really stack the deck in favor of getting a great, stable, solid dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LoveEcho said:


> A lot of these dogs have issues because of the numbers that are being pumped out by Joe Schmoe who wants to breed his pets that he doesn't actually know anything about. Going to a breeder who understands their stock and their bloodlines, works their dogs (and therefore has had a third party evaluation of their temperaments), and takes great care in selecting breeding pairs that will complement each other will really stack the deck in favor of getting a great, stable, solid dog.


Yes...
And paying more does NOT mean you'll be getting a dog with stable nerves/temperament or health( some breeders have price brackets, which is silly).

Look at the breeders program, what they've bred in the past and how the dogs have progressed(titles earned by the handler/owner)
Longevity in the lines they breed is also important.


----------



## GoonerChi (Feb 11, 2015)

My GSD from Landschaft (Marango, IL) had no fear whatsoever. He was a dog that would move towards loud noises. Dogs like that are definitely out there.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

What is surprising to me is how many people have posted about getting a GSD, and having their temperament and/or behavior change drastically as they get older- what the heck?! Our first GSD was of consistent stable temperament always. The girl we have now, not so much. And yes, I met the parents. I would be interested in how others advise this poster!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

maxtmill said:


> What is surprising to me is how many people have posted about getting a GSD, and having their temperament and/or behavior change drastically as they get older- what the heck?! Our first GSD was of consistent stable temperament always. The girl we have now, not so much. And yes, I met the parents. I would be interested in how others advise this poster!


Starting with a stable pup does not guarantee a stable adult. You have to guide, train, play and socialize a pup and maintain this throughout the dog's life.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Starting with a stable pup does not guarantee a stable adult. You have to guide, train, play and socialize a pup and maintain this throughout the dog's life.


This but you stack the odds In your favor and get some good help along the way and you have a better chance for success


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

maxtmill said:


> What is surprising to me is how many people have posted about getting a GSD, and having their temperament and/or behavior change drastically as they get older- what the heck?! Our first GSD was of consistent stable temperament always. The girl we have now, not so much. And yes, I met the parents. I would be interested in how others advise this poster!


A lot of the posts I see with that scenario started with puppies who weren't actually all that stable, and a lot of signs that were missed (in addition to the socialization/training/too much dog for that person issues).


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Starting with a stable pup does not guarantee a stable adult. You have to guide, train, play and socialize a pup and maintain this throughout the dog's life.


This^^^^ 

You can start with a sound stable dog and turn it into a mess through bad management. The puppy is important but so are you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't forget that over socializing can cause some issues too...bring down the confidence level when owners put their young dogs in situations they can't control. Young dog can't decipher or decide how to deal. 

I think low thresholds and reactive behavior is more often a problem than not....especially if the handler isn't actively training


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Most people miss obvious and subtle signs of poor nerves. Excuses are made and stories are manufactured to explain away the little or big signs that may point to a genetic temperment problem. 
My MO is for the first year I am just an observer, I wont go out of my way to help or hinder. I take the pup hither and yon as my schedule dictates and observe reactions. If the dog shows some insecurity I may help him through it and watch to see if he can recover. However, in the end he will be what he will be imo.

Pet, working quality or breeding quality.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Don't forget that over socializing can cause some issues too...bring down the confidence level when owners put their young dogs in situations they can't control. Young dog can't decipher or decide how to deal.
> 
> I think low thresholds and reactive behavior is more often a problem than not....especially if the handler isn't actively training


Yep, not all dogs can handle early socialization! 

Most dogs have no issue with it, but some dogs do! If you cram alot of people into the wrong dogs face..you'll have problems down the road!

My Boxers and Pitts loved people my GSD...not so much. So I did 'Who pets my Puppy or dog" with my GSD... Leerburgh. He turned out fine, I kept people out of his face so he learned people were no big deal'

If a dog is more than happy to greet people no problem but if he seems reluctant...then you need to modify your approach.


----------

